# So i cut down the evergreen ash tree that was too close to my house



## aquariumguy (Apr 30, 2014)

So the evergreen ash (aka shamel ash, Fraxinus uhdei) tree that was a foot from my foundation (silly old owner) had to come down before it caused more damage to my already cracked garage slab. It was around 30' tall. Maybe 15 years old or so...(just guessing by counting rings here)


I had the guys leave me the largest chunks of the trunk. Now what do i do with it? It was a shame that I had to take it down...so in lieu of firewood, is this wood too young, small, etc. to use for woodworking projects? What's the best way to dry it? Is this tree similar to White Ash?


The largest most useable section is about 4.5' long 14-16" wide. Any advice will help!

Thank you!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Ash white or Ash green makes a fire fit for a Queen is the old saying. Use as Christmas logs.
johnep


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Those are to small for a miller to be interested in---and so short that the end checks which happen as the wood dries--will not leave much usable lumber.

Best woodworking use? Bowl turning----and a lot of folks like to turn green wood--

If you don't have a lathe, see if you have a local woodworking club---If so, someone will come get it .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*firewood , except the large one*

If you have a bandsaw you could mill the larger one just to see if there is any interesting grain or color. I have milled smaller logs, under 4 ft long and it's a matter of supporting the weight and keeping the log from turning as you cut them. I made a sled and a roller support for mine:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/resaw-large-logs-your-bandsaw-58708/


----------



## aquariumguy (Apr 30, 2014)

I was hoping to turn a baseball bat for my first project on a lathe I have access to. I just did some reading and it seems this might not be ideal. From what I read, other than the obvious potential cracking that occurs when drying, the green wood could warp in shape as it dries. A baseball bat might not be the right choice.

Maybe ill try a few small bowls or just get in some lathe practice. The rest ill chop up for our freezing san diego winters.


----------

